# Mexican food....somewhere near Manchester



## Part 2 (Jul 12, 2006)

Why aren't there more Mexican Restaurants?

Only one I know of is El Macho in town. I went there years ago, never thought it was particularly authentic. Doesn't strike me as being the sort of place thats moved on either, a bit like that Dutch Pancake place.

Anyone know any others or care to prove me wrong on El Macho?

It's my sons birthday on Friday and he wants to go somewhere to eat.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 12, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Why aren't there more Mexican Restaurants?
> 
> Only one I know of is El Macho in town. I went there years ago, never thought it was particularly authentic. Doesn't strike me as being the sort of place thats moved on either, a bit like that Dutch Pancake place.
> 
> ...



soz, can't help you off the top of my head....

*nods in agreement about El Macho and dutch pancake house - dig the 70s decor!*


----------



## moose (Jul 12, 2006)

I suspect the gruesome Chiquitos on the Quays (and a million other locations nationally) has put so many people off Mexican food that there's no longer a market for it. Bring back Amigos on Oxford Road - student heaven back in the old days.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 13, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Bring back Amigos on Oxford Road - student heaven back in the old days.




*nods enthusiastically in agreement*

amigo's rocked


----------



## Tom A (Jul 14, 2006)

My mate and I went to some Mexican place in the Printworks a while back which was quite nice, cannae remember the name tho.


----------



## soulman (Jul 15, 2006)

There's a few in Liverpool but not sure you want to travel that far.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bit late now but cheers anyway. 

Anyone fancy opening a mexican?


----------



## Wookey (Jul 16, 2006)

That Pancake place has closed/is soon closing, I read in the snooze.


----------

